# 2nd Annual Mogadore Perchin get together update



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Evening everyone. Just wanted to touch base on a couple things before the big outing. 

First off, we have alot of younger fisherman attending this year, so............we have added a junior division trophy for all 16 years and younger. They will still be required to enter the tournement, pay their fee and be eligable for all the trophies, but in addition, they will get the opprotunity to compete with their peers for a little added excitement !  Hope they enjoy it. 

Second, due to the snow we've had (2") with a couple inches expected tomorrow, we will be using our alternate pull out site of the Rt. 43 boathouse. We will still be signing up in the morning at Mark's Bait and Tackle on the corner of 43 and 18 in Brimfield. Nixmkt busted his butt today to clear a big tree that had fallen over the pull out spot, so special thanks to him. 

DONT FORGET YOUR BUCKET

Last but not least......it would be very, very, very conveinient if everyone would enter both the perch division and the biggest fish division. It would speed up the check in process and the fish check in at the end of the day. It would be greatly appreciated. 

The coffee will be hot and the doughnuts fresh in the morning ! See ya all there !

Lovin Life


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

How much snow is up there? Also, how much more snow are we looking at for tonight + tomorrow?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

We only have about 2 or 3 inches. It's nothing major, but the other site is bad even in good weather. Dirt road, lots of steep inclines, etc. The 43 site has lots of parking, it's paved and flat.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

2-4 inches in that part by 6PM Saturday... The most snow is expected in the snowbelt which is further North


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nick, Walt and I will be there around 7 or so...

cfish has to work but may show up later just for fun.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Snow is VERY light and wispy... Going to be cold enough that it won't get wet and heavy. Should be an easy walk out and back.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good Deal - Just was worried about the drive to/from Columbus... ALready a long enough haul didn't want to make it any longer.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

My girl friend just drove to c-bus tonight and got out of the snow south of Akron 

she said the roads were clear from there down 71 and the plows are doing a good job 

its all major highways and state routes to mogie and they keep them clear

mogadore is 3-4 miles south of 77


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

fishingful said:


> mogadore is 3-4 miles south of 77


It's 76 not 77.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

nixmkt said:


> It's 76 not 77.


lol i drive it 5-7 days a week to kent.....i should know that


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks lovin...its gonna be fun...getting ready now...and we knew how to get to the other spot...can we just follow guys in? thanks...see ya there


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Wish I could have made it... wife got sick


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

First off i like to say that lovin life did one hell of a job putting this together!!!!!! bravo man!!!!! Thank you!!! I had such a great time and it was good to meet some ogf"ers Thanks Jon sr (mrphish) for the help with the vexilar and the tips!!! I had a blast!! Congrats to all the winners!! I look fwd to fishing with you all again 



Sam


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great outing guys. A job well done to everyone involved.

I would especially like to thank Ruminator for the help getting my gear off the ice. My back and neck gave out pretty badly and I was exhausted. Still am.

Nick and I had a ball out there fishing with everyone. Heck even the fish cooperated! We had a ton of small crappie(kept a few bigger ones), gills (kept a few of them too) and one perch. LOL!

The fish bit all day for us. Not big ones but the action was welcome.

Great event, went smooth as silk. I have pix I need to upload and get posted but it may take awhile. I'm whacked and that nice hot chili at Wendy's on the way home is putting me into a coma...

More later but just wanted to say thanks again. Great job!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mark (lovin life) already Thanked ya in another thread....But a second is due on a job well done. Billonthehill, great job in helpin Mark out...great to meet ya.Fish2Win (shaun)...great to meet you, good luck on your tournament schedule........Bsoke (Brad)...good to see ya again. Jigginjim...well, gotcha in a spot to catch a fish to win...so close...sorry ya lost the coin toss, Had fun fishin with ya..... Big Daddy (Carl) and Nick the stick.........glad you had a good time. Ruminator (Jim) good talkin with you again and lookin forward to fishin with ya again.Steelhead Fever (Mario) and Dad...Enjoyed the early conversation and have a safe rest of the ice season. Sam Kegg, what can I say....Glad ya held on to the Vex and it will make ya a more rounded ice fisherman, was an enjoyable day over all and also enjoyed the conversations we had....You're on, to get back out on the ice (somewhere) soon. Nixmkt...glad ya made it and enjoyed seeing ya also. Congratulation to the winners also.....And to everyone else for making this a great affair....jON sR.


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Had a wonderful time today, especially meeting all the guys i can't see on the web sight!!
You guys are first class fisherman/ sportsman!!
looking forward to many more of these tourneys/ friends get together!
was awsome to meet each and every one of you personaly
lovin life, what can i say. TURN YOUR LIGHT OFF!!!!! just kidding!
you are the bomb, not many people out there who will tell all where to fish and what to use. that is what this web site is all about.
Ruminator was on a roll, and probably sleeping while i'm posting!!
Great man, thanks for the conversation and support.

billonthehill


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

We just got home and would like to say Thanks. I only caught 7 gills and grandson got a skunk. But we had a great time just need to learn the area. Can't wait till next year. Bobby


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

had a great time fishing and meeting all the guys, mark did a great job with the tournament, cant wait till the next one P.S did i mention i had the big perch of the day lol


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

good times guys,,,gotta keep it short for now...nice meeting everyone...good stuff!!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

mrphish42 said:


> Mark (lovin life) already Thanked ya in another thread....But a second is due on a job well done. Billonthehill, great job in helpin Mark out...great to meet ya.Fish2Win (shaun)...great to meet you, good luck on your tournament schedule........Bsoke (Brad)...good to see ya again. Jigginjim...well, gotcha in a spot to catch a fish to win...so close...sorry ya lost the coin toss, Had fun fishin with ya..... Big Daddy (Carl) and Nick the stick.........glad you had a good time. Ruminator (Jim) good talkin with you again and lookin forward to fishin with ya again.Steelhead Fever (Mario) and Dad...Enjoyed the early conversation and have a safe rest of the ice season. Sam Kegg, what can I say....Glad ya held on to the Vex and it will make ya a more rounded ice fisherman, was an enjoyable day over all and also enjoyed the conversations we had....You're on, to get back out on the ice (somewhere) soon. Nixmkt...glad ya made it and enjoyed seeing ya also. Congratulation to the winners also.....And to everyone else for making this a great affair....jON sR.


Yes, it was sooo close - but I lost the Coin Toss to a man of Honor! But to get even, I got him all fired up about buying a "Mr. Heater Portable Buddy" propane heater and a "Vexilar".... so now he will have trouble sleeping with all of those Ice Fishing Dreams! Sweet revenge! I want to thank everyone for their hard work for this Tournament. And I want to thank all of the OGF Members for their recommendations for the Propane Heater and Flasher. They are wonderful pieces of equipment. Still learning with both of them - but I am satisfied. Sam Kegg, glad you love the Vex. A lot of us were getting nervous about your decision. Going to be many good times with it now. I guess I should have stepped on my Perch - it would have made it longer.... Oh well, maybe next year!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I've uploaded several pix... 15 to be exact. I will start a pics thread.


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Thank loven you did a great gob puting this thing together we had a great time and was nice to meet all of you. Cant wait till next time.


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain (Apr 7, 2006)

Well guys, I found out why not to take your wife ice fishing...She stole MY Vexilar. She used my vex far more skillfully than I. And when she had one fish after another I had to beg for the little gizmo back. When I did use it I wasn't as quick as her at getting them to bite so I gave it back to her and said "Go for it Perch Queen" lol Guess I'll be getting another vex for me now. We had a blast. She called five people on our 1.5 hour ride home to tell them how much fun we had. She far outfished me. I've had her fishing many times before out on some MWCD Lakes, Erie and out in the Gulf. This trip she really had fun, we'll remember it forever. Was great to finally meet some of you. One guy in particular helped us up the hill with our shanty, didn't catch your name, sorry, think it's ruminator. After dragging that shack around the lake, and drilling holes by hand you were a super help. Thank You. And a Big Thank You to the rest of the Movers and Shakers who put together a Fantastic Outing. And Congrats to the winners of the tournament, what a lite bite it was. We are looking forward to the next ice outing. -Jon and Cristy


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

It was great to put faces with names..I had a blast fishing and talking...although the bar was not open???? guess next time we will need a bigger sled! 
See y'all at wingfoot...and remember the red spikes!! (perchy)


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Today was a total blast! !% 

Lovin' Life (Mark), a tip of my hat to you for all that you did in putting this together and running it. It was first class in every way, completely worthy of an OGF event. 

I heard nothing but complimentary remarks about today - congratulations! And a big "thank-you". :B
And of course, having volunteers help pull off an event is always needed! 
I also want to thank everyone who pitched in to make today happen.

Bill (billonthehill), was right up front assisting both morning and weigh-in, "nix" did some behind-the scenes hard work, Mark's Bait & Tackle, and any other sponsors (donuts, trophies?); to all of you... thank-you very much. 

The "fish catching" may have been off [all of the hawgs pigged out yesterday], but I saw a lot of guys enjoying a day out together. :B 

Carl, it was my pleasure to lend you a helping hand. I just saw a friend who could use one, so I jumped in there. 
To everyone else I helped at the hill today, again it was my pleasure. I've always loved pitching in when a hand could be helpful. 
Especially here at OGF it just comes natural to be helpful, doesn't it?! 

I really enjoyed seeing and talking to everyone today, from old friends, to the new ones I just made. 
I had a lot of fun not fishing today, but rather going around and talking with a lot of you at your shanties to get to know more of you, and compare shanty types for my future purchase of one.

A special thanks to you Bill (billonthehill) for inviting me to join you in your shanty and warm up. I enjoyed talking with you and getting to know you. :B

And Jon, I'll take you up on that offer come spring!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

glad you guys had a good time i got sick friday and just didnt feel up to comming ill be at the next one forsure!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Names & pics of the winners?

Overall how was the catch? Species, Size, Numbers?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Lovin Life(Mark) and Billonthehill(Bill), I really appreciate all the time and effort it took to put this event together. The pictures tell the story, a good time was had by all and alot of new friendships made. Hope this is the start of something big and was really impressed with amount of younger guys fishing in those conditions.It's guys like you that will keep this winter sport flourishing many years to come. Thanks again for all your hard work and dedication needed to make the outing a success......Mark


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

The winners! From right to left...

BIGGEST PERCH: showmethecrappie

BIGGEST FISH: Critter Gitter

MOST PERCH: West Branch Joe

YOUTH DIVISION: Steelhead Fever


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

How big was the big fish? I got there at like 1 and talked to a few guys on the way out. The first holes i drilled were only in 5 feet so i moved out a little and ended up in 15 feet. I caught some of everything and a 20 inch bass(biggest fish i have ever pulled through a 6 inch hole). I was going to come in for the weigh in but i was catching crappies and when i came off the lot was basically empty. 

James


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

I'll be posting the results of all catches mid afternoon as soon as my body generates enough energy to walk another step. Dang that pull in was tough !


----------



## Hooking it up (Dec 26, 2010)

Just wanted to say I had a great time yesterday with everyone, my name tag said Brent, in case anyone was wondering who I was lol. Thanks to Mark and Bill for the get together along with anyone else involved. Congrats to the winners! Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

BIGDADDY has posted some pics at the photo gallery


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

mousejam515 said:


> How big was the big fish? I got there at like 1 and talked to a few guys on the way out. The first holes i drilled were only in 5 feet so i moved out a little and ended up in 15 feet. I caught some of everything and a 20 inch bass(biggest fish i have ever pulled through a 6 inch hole). I was going to come in for the weigh in but i was catching crappies and when i came off the lot was basically empty.
> 
> James


you would have won the big fish with that bass!! Walt (Prez) had an 18 for the win, but then (cant remember your name!) got a 19!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

SORRY I missed out on all the fun you guy's had...I had intentions of comming over Saturday...But plans have to get changed sometimes..Spent Thursday evening in the Hospital..Took the little dog out to the pottie, fell down steps thought I broke my shoulder.Thank God it was just pulled muscles..My own fault being stupid...I saw the pic's Big Daddy posted and everyone had a good time..Good turn out as well...JIM....CL....:F


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I edited the pic and added the correct name to BIG FISH winner. It is Critter Gitter!


----------



## reubenpa (Jun 12, 2009)

wish I could have made it.... snow meant I had to work... GRRRRRR


----------



## billonthehill (Feb 6, 2009)

Steelhead, nice meeting you yesterday!
look forward to fishing with you someday!!!

Bill


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

billonthehill said:


> Steelhead, nice meeting you yesterday!
> look forward to fishing with you someday!!!
> 
> Bill


Same to you Bill....me and my dad(fish addict) liked meeting and talking to you....thanks for the "feathers" will definitely try them....and put them to good use..do you fish mosquito at all?....definitely look forward to fishing together!!


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Had a great time meeting all of you!!! didn't catch any monsters but had fun picking at the little ones all day! Can't wait for the next event. It was a really good time!!!


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks for setting this up guys! We had a great time talking to everyone. Unfortunately we thought more guys would head towards the boat stakes. So we ended up away from the pack. We did not get to talk to many of you on the ice because of that. 

Went to Wingfoot today and all I can say is sometimes I am glad the weekend is only 2 days long. I am so sore from the long pull on Saturday that it was all I could do to drill holes today lol.


----------



## fish addict (Jan 4, 2011)

we had a great time at the perch outing, everybody was super friendly, thanks to everybody that put in the hard work putting this together


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

I second that Fish Addict i also had a great time meeting new friends and fishing . i'll do it again next year. Larry


----------

